# The Truth About Alcohol, Fat Loss and Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’ve been getting tons of questions relating to alcohol and fat loss lately. Happens every time summer rolls around. Outdoor parties, clubbing, vacations and the whole shebang. Alcohol is a key ingredient. What people want to know is basically how fattening alcohol is, how it affects protein synthesis, how to make it work with their [...]

*Read More...*


----------

